# Why do women choose inductions when they are healthy and the baby's not near 42 weeks?!!!



## MrsTani (Jul 8, 2008)

I heard my office manager tell one of my other co-workers about one of our other co-workers who is "due" Monday with her second child, a boy, that she's going in to be induced. I asked my office manager about that and she said, well, he's 40 weeks so he's ready, and she's been at 2 cm for two weeks and nothing's happened further, and she just wants him out. After all I have read about how birth naturally happens and what inductions can do, I can't help wondering why an otherwise healthy, somewhat crunchy (vegetarian, but vaxxes) well-educated woman would actually choose induction? I feel like sharing the article http://www.mothering.com/pregnancy-b...inducing-labor with her but I don't know it's my business. I just hope she doesn't wind up with a c/s.


----------



## RedOakMomma (Sep 30, 2004)

My friend opted for this, also with her second. She said she was just tired of being pregnant, and wanted the baby to come out.







I know it's not best, but with a woman who's already had a vaginal birth it's not nearly as risky, either (from what I've heard, at least). I wouldn't do it, but I don't think it's wrong for other people to make their own decisions about it.


----------



## staceychev (Mar 5, 2005)

Honestly, I don't think it's all just "tired of being pregnant," although I do think that contributes to it. But, there's a lot of talk among docs about the placenta starting to die off, and there's a lot of fear that, if you let it go too long, your baby will suffer for it. My SIL, whose first daughter was born on time but was only about 6 pounds (as opposed to her later 8 and 9 pound babies), is totally convinced that her EDD was miscalculated, and that niece was so small because her placenta was starting to die off.


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

Mostly I think it's fear. OB's will start guesstimating babies weight, and saying that they will have issues with babies that big...or sharing horror stories of placental insufficiency after 40 weeks, etc...

Additionally, in our culture pregnancy is really viewed as a "very difficult time". You know, the whole can't wait to get it overwith mentality, rather than celebrating the miraculous event that only women can do! We all know that it can get uncomfortable, and some women really suffer, but it's a time of selflessness..just like all parenting...

I was ignorant when I was younger. I allowed myself to be induced, with a prostoglandin tampon (not even sure what it was!) at _*thirty eight weeks*_ because my OB said my baby was "huge". Uh, he was 8 lbs 10 oz and I pushed for 15 minutes..my body could have handled another several weeks of pregnancy.

I don't think inductions for multipara's are entirely bad and evil if that's what mom wants. Risk/benefit ignorance is, though.


----------



## dannic (Jun 14, 2005)

See, I don't think other's decisions would bother me so much if they were researched decisions, kwim? Everyone induces here! But me. And no one I've talked to has ever read anything on it. truly.

So for me, it bothers me that women in general give up their autonomy by not seeking out information about the decisions they are making. But there's really not much you can do.


----------



## MrsTani (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah. <Sigh> I just wish women - and people in general - would really educate themselves instead of just taking what "professionals" say for granted. Especially when it's about their health and their kids' health. I did some reading before my DD was born (via c/s after laboring over 25 hours at home and birth center) but I have done much more since then.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Keep in mind you probably don't know the whole story. It may be that she's just ired of being pregnant, or it could be that she has valid reasons for not wanting to go far overdue. It's easy to judge, but when you are getting the information thirdhand, remember that you're not always hearing all the facts.


----------



## mntnmom (Sep 21, 2006)

I can't speak for sure about you co worker, but I think it's a few things. The risks of induction and the potential for prematurity are minimized. The risks of postmaturity are blown way out of proportion. And our culture really values the ability to control and schedule things. Especially in the medical model, having things "predictable" = safe. Plus, i've never met a woman who wasn't just "ready to be done" at 40 wks, myself included. I can see how a woman trusting her OB would be very easy to convince!!


----------



## MeepyCat (Oct 11, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Bokonon* 
Keep in mind you probably don't know the whole story. It may be that she's just ired of being pregnant, or it could be that she has valid reasons for not wanting to go far overdue. It's easy to judge, but when you are getting the information thirdhand, remember that you're not always hearing all the facts.

Yes this. She could be concerned about PIH or pre-eclampsia or late pregnancy loss if she has family histories of any of those things. She could be trying to assure that a particular doctor attends her delivery (particularly if she is not comfortable with other doctors in the practice), or to make sure that the baby is born while a particular family member is in town, particularly if she has elderly family who have trouble traveling or relatives who are about to be deployed. She may be anxious to have the baby NOW, while she is certain she isn't having a herpes outbreak.


----------



## MegBoz (Jul 8, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MyFillingQuiver* 
Mostly I think it's fear. OB's will start guesstimating babies weight, and saying that they will have issues with babies that big...or sharing horror stories of placental insufficiency after 40 weeks, etc...

Additionally, in our culture pregnancy is really viewed as a "very difficult time". You know, the whole can't wait to get it overwith mentality.

This

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mntnmom* 
I can't speak for sure about you co worker, but I think it's a few things. The risks of induction and the potential for prematurity are minimized. The risks of postmaturity are blown way out of proportion.

& this too!

& while it's true that there may be other, vary valid reasons for _this particular woman_ to chose induction, *it's also very true that lots of women truly DO chose induction for no other reason then, "I'm ready to be done."* Period! I've heard it straight from the horse's mouth NUMEROUS times. (And, yes, they could have lied if there was a good reason they didn't want to share, but I doubt they would have offered it up the fact that they'd been induced in that case! So I doubt that could have been applicable in several cases I can think of.)


----------



## emnic77 (Sep 12, 2009)

If I had a dollar for every time, in my last month of pregnancy, I've had someone say to me "Why don't you just go get induced?" I'd be a rich mama. By women that act like I am insane for "wanting" to bother with going past 38 weeks. It's kind of nuts.


----------



## blessedwithboys (Dec 8, 2004)

an acquaintance had a planned csec at 37 wks bc she didnt want to be 9 mos pg. 8 was her limit.

i think for most women, its #1: their ob's dont tell them the truth about the risks, #2: they dont bother to find out on their own, and #3: this has been going on so long that its just the done thing. its not strange anymore. when i was indiced with ds1 (42 wks) my mother was actually shocked bc she didnt know such a thing could even be done. nowadays, i guess ppl dont realize spontaneous labor can be done.


----------



## briome (Aug 10, 2007)

I think induction is just part of the 'culture' of control, overmanagement, impatience and fear that is today's mainstream birth culture.

SURE, all medical tests and procedures DO have a place in someone's treatment but I doubt ALL inductions are really needed (from a medical perspective).
Some have to do with the mother/her husband and relatives/friends and co-workers/TV shows websites etc........saying that induction can get that baby out when you are ready so why wait? The care providers might be going out of town/have a party or their daughters soccer game so they gently persuade or suggest an induction before the event (often without mentioning this to the paitent).
Inductions in first time mothers do double the c-section rate for them. It is less freaky for the mother on her second or later child, true, but it is not without risk.

I'm not saying that every mother that gets an induction is not presented with the risks, just that likely a majority are not fully educated about it, abeit intentionally somtimes!. When so many care providers are making choices that are not evidenced based but on "this is what we do here' I do get suspicious about the sheer number of inductions and how it impacts the psyche of childbearing woman.


----------



## laughymama (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a couple of family members and several friends who are under the impression that induction = safety.

To them, they know when they're having the baby and where and they know everyone is 'prepared'. Also around here it's seen as a positive thing because the OBs are all aboard the "Nothing good happens after the due date" boat. They get big warnings about the placenta dying off and there's lots of stigma with "big babies". Oddly enough many cringe at the thought of a 9lb baby.









I am less bothered by a woman's choice to induce if it's been well researched and she knows all the ins and outs and risks.

I am very bothered when she chooses induction simply because her healthcare provider says it's best. I know a few people who do not question anything their OB says to them. They also do not read up on any of it themselves. They simply take their doctor's word as truth, no matter what.
THAT'S when I get upset.


----------



## liberal_chick (May 22, 2005)

You know, I went today to pay for ds1's birthday party venue, and when I went into the office the office manager and a friend were talking about the OM's DIL. DIL was due today and her OB said if she wasn't dilated by Monday they'd do a c-section on Wednesday. Do not pass go, do not collect $200. I was shocked!

OM went on to talk about how she just couldn't believe it, in her day babies came when they came (and this wasn't some elderly lady, she couldn't have been older than 50 or so). I told her stuff like that is the exact reason my ds2 was born at home after my first was a c-section and to tell her DIL if she didn't want a c-section on Wednesday to tell her doctor that. There is nothing he can do (you know, except the standard dead baby card, but I didn't say that).

I just don't get the whole "let me" attitude. When that phrase comes out of a doctor's mouth directed at me, it just ruffles my feathers in a big way. You work for ME, buddy. Let me my @ss.

/off my soapbox


----------



## rparker (Jul 15, 2008)

Playing the devil's advocate here, but in defense of doctors...

My last OBGYN told me that "a lot" of his patients began to ask _him_ when they could have an elective induction starting at 37 weeks. He then went on to say "it usually isn't a good idea, but if it's what they want I'll do it and when it fails I just section them."

Harsh, but he was really big on letting women make their own choices and was pretty outspoken when it came to voicing his opinion about those choices. As a result he had a high (aka normal) c-section rate and an abnormally high lawsuit rate as well. He was also the only OBGYN (out of 4) in a small town who performed abortions or provided backup support for home birth midwives.

His preferred course of action for late pregnancy was to begin NSTs at 40.5 weeks and if they were fine not recommend an induction until 42 weeks. It isn't _always_ doctors with tennis matches pushing the inductions.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

I think one of the reasons some women think it's ok to electively deliver between 37 and 40 weeks is because 37 weeks is considered "term", so they don't realize or think that there is any further development in those 3 weeks. Doctors definitely should take the time to educate them and resist when appropriate, but like the PP said, the patient is the customer, and some docs will do almost anything to keep their customers happy, regardless of the potential consequences.


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

True confessions and maybe a little insight.

I've been induced 7 times. One spontaneous labor.

#1- I was 42+ weeks. Ended in C-section when baby went into distress at 5cm. Diagnosed with oligohydramnios. DD was obviously very well baked/overdone. I wonder if I had been induced earlier if we would have achieved a vaginal birth.







: it should also be noted my mom went to 45 weeks with her first and he died of complications of severe postmaturity. there was a definite fear during my labor.

#2-induced at 39 weeks for oligohydramnios. AFI of 6 which I was told at the time was one step away from emergency C-section. In hindsight I think if I tried superhydrating I would have been fine. successful VBAC but with a ton of complications.

#3-induced 9 days past EDD. suspected growth issues secondary to beta blockers. easy induction with nothing but cervidil. "tiny" baby was 7-14. :roll:

#4-spontaneous labor!!!!!!!!! easy-peasy could do it every day

#5-my mom was diagnosed with advanced breast cancer on Dec 20. my edd was jan 12. we knew it was bad but wouldn't know how bad for a couple weeks. we were expecting stage IV. I am my mothers only surviving child. my older brother died, my little sister died. the first phone call I made after I got off the phone with my mother was my midwife. I NEED THIS BABY OUT, as soon as it is 'safe'. we picked Jan 4. it was a thursday. my mom was due to start chemo on the following monday when we would also get the results of the PET scan, CT scan and bone scan. on jan 4 we aggressively stripped my membranes and I walked the mall. I met midwife at the hospital in the late afternoon and we stripped the membranes again, eventually broke the BOW and I my dd was born at 10:58PM. my mom was able to come and see the baby and visit before her very long almost year of treatment began.
i got a lot of grief from my more natural-minded friends for this choice. but I needed her out. i just couldn't handle being pregnant and worrying about/caring for my mom. i needed her to be able to see emma before she went into treatment. it was a calculated risk and thankfully it turned out well. ironically, while my smallest and earliest (by that point) baby she was the most vigorous at birth with the best apgars.
Emma and my mom when em was about 3 days old. I *love* this picture. the juxtaposition of the expression in my mom's eyes and emma's awesome smile is amazing.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/kmomto6/smile.jpg

#6- a prodromaling labor 5 days past EDD that we pushed into active labor with AROM. yes, I was just plain 'done'

#7-nasty pre-e at 38 w, she did great except some jaundice and it was a PIB dealing with an a** of an oncall pediatrician and Nurse Ratched in the nursery. awful induction with mag on board too. i give my OB a lot of credit. Aren't many docs willing to induce a pre-eclamptic VBAC.

#8-escalating PIH at 36w6d. baby born at exactly 37 weeks and spent a week in the NICU

#9- I am hoping to hit my EDD or get really close. I'd way rather be pregnant and miserable than sitting in the NICU and miserable. BTDT, have the T-shirt, never want it again if I can avoid it.

P.S. My mom is a 9 year survivor of Stage IIIB breast cancer.


----------



## laughingfox (Dec 13, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *emnic77* 
If I had a dollar for every time, in my last month of pregnancy, I've had someone say to me "Why don't you just go get induced?" I'd be a rich mama. By women that act like I am insane for "wanting" to bother with going past 38 weeks. It's kind of nuts.

This is the behavior that leads me to believe a lot of these inductions happen without reason. I've been asked a ton of times already when I'm going to be induced, and when I say there's no reason, they tell me I don't need one once I'm past 40 (or 41 or 38, depending on who I'm talking to) weeks.


----------



## sanguine_speed (May 25, 2005)




----------



## Birdie B. (Jan 14, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mediumcrunch* 
Emma and my mom when em was about 3 days old. I *love* this picture. the juxtaposition of the expression in my mom's eyes and emma's awesome smile is amazing.
http://i2.photobucket.com/albums/y11/kmomto6/smile.jpg


OT, but this picture of your daughter and your mother brought tears to my eyes - it's so lovely!

As for the OP, I try not to worry about what other people are doing. They have the right to make their choice, however dangerous it may be.


----------



## Gladiolus (Jun 3, 2008)

I just talked to a friend last week (she's about 12 weeks pregnant) who has already scheduled her c-section for 38 weeks. I did the smile and nod thing but inside I was seriously wondering "but WHY?!?" I can't wrap my head around it sometimes.


----------



## sienna (Oct 2, 2006)

Because we are living in the twilight zone where the professionals can't be relied upon to give good advice or complete advice or even true advice. And that is so wrong and counter-intuitive that it is simply very difficult for many people to believe.


----------



## emmalizz (Apr 14, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birdie B.* 
As for the OP, I try not to worry about what other people are doing. They have the right to make their choice, however dangerous it may be.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birdie B.* 
As for the OP, I try not to worry about what other people are doing. They have the right to make their choice, however dangerous it may be.

M'hmm. (BTW I have a Birdie B!







)

Though induction isn't _ideal_ it is hardly Russian roulette. So why get so worked up over it? Live and let live.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
M'hmm. (BTW I have a Birdie B!







)

Though induction isn't _ideal_ it is hardly Russian roulette. So why get so worked up over it? Live and let live.

B/c this is MDC and not a mainstream board. If this is not a safe place to discuss less-than-ideal birthing choices, then where is?


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
B/c this is MDC and not a mainstream board. If this is not a safe place to discuss less-than-ideal birthing choices, then where is?

But we can discuss them without talking about other people's choices. We can discusses our own choices or the procedures themselves e don't need to talk about what other people are doing in order to talk about birth, right?


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
But we can discuss them without talking about other people's choices. We can discusses our own choices or the procedures themselves e don't need to talk about what other people are doing in order to talk about birth, right?


What do you mean?

People can discuss the growing trend of people "demanding" inductions at 37 weeks. It is irresponsible to have an induction at 37 weeks for no other reason than one is "tired of being pregnant" It also affects the rest of us.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *abimommy* 
What do you mean?

People can discuss the growing trend of people "demanding" inductions at 37 weeks. It is irresponsible to have an induction at 37 weeks for no other reason than one is "tired of being pregnant" It also affects the rest of us.

No I mean we can discuss it without being "my co-worker/SIL/friend/etc is having an induction and ____" as in why do we need to bring people into it? We can talk about it generally, can't we? This is why I quoted Birdie B-

Quote:

As for the OP, I try not to worry about what other people are doing. They have the right to make their choice, however dangerous it may be.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
No I mean we can discuss it without being "my co-worker/SIL/friend/etc is having an induction and ____" as in why do we need to bring people into it? We can talk about it generally, can't we? This is why I quoted Birdie B-

Oh I see.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *staceychev* 
Honestly, I don't think it's all just "tired of being pregnant," although I do think that contributes to it. But, there's a lot of talk among docs about the placenta starting to die off, and there's a lot of fear that, if you let it go too long, your baby will suffer for it. My SIL, whose first daughter was born on time but was only about 6 pounds (as opposed to her later 8 and 9 pound babies), is totally convinced that her EDD was miscalculated, and that niece was so small because her placenta was starting to die off.

I think that "placenta dying off" thing is just the newest excuse. It seems like there is always some sort of "reason" for inductions that are not necessary. The Dr with dd1 at least said the truth, that he was going on vacation. I told him his vacation didn't affect my medical decisions


----------



## caned & able (Dec 8, 2005)

Calcification on the placenta is the usual indication of a failing placenta.

Poor nutrition can also compromise the condition of the placenta at birth.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Birdie B.* 
As for the OP, I try not to worry about what other people are doing. They have the right to make their choice, however dangerous it may be.

I wouldn't worry except I don't think women are getting enough facts to give truly informed consent.
Let's say a first-time mom asks for an elective induction at 37 weeks. Do most doctors tell her about the risks near-term babies can face? Does he tell her it increase her chance of being sectioned, which carries the risks of a difficult recovery, infection and secondary infertility?
I doubt it.
An ethical doctor allows a patient to make her own choice after making sure she understands ALL the risks and benefits.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 
No I mean we can discuss it without being "my co-worker/SIL/friend/etc is having an induction and ____" as in why do we need to bring people into it? We can talk about it generally, can't we? This is why I quoted Birdie B-

B/c it is always sparked by someone in real life.

None of us know the person being referred to. We are not finding her to shame her.

If we phrased it as, "There is a woman who...," I suspect that many people would still say that we should not question people's birth choices, even when we are not calling out that person in specific.

So in general, people who choose inductions for silly reasons (I should know, b/c I was one) - why do they do it? [Is that better phrasing? Does this somehow avoid offending?]

My answer, as a person who chose a silly induction, was that I was tired of being pg, and wanted to meet my baby, and had a half-real excuse ("low fluid"). I didn't think the risks applied to me. I suffered from magical thinking - "bad stuff happens to other people, not me." The ONLY reason I did not end up in a section was that I had a great, patient midwife and luck.


----------



## Galatea (Jun 28, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I wouldn't worry except I don't think women are getting enough facts to give truly informed consent.
Let's say a first-time mom asks for an elective induction at 37 weeks. Do most doctors tell her about the risks near-term babies can face? Does he tell her it increase her chance of being sectioned, which carries the risks of a difficult recovery, infection and secondary infertility?
I doubt it.
An ethical doctor allows a patient to make her own choice after making sure she understands ALL the risks and benefits.

Exactly. We need to know why and how it happens so we can work to prevent it from seriously hurting people.

My DH's cousin was talked into an elective induction at 37 weeks with her 5th ("b/c it would work with a 5th and she was tired.") The baby was premature and in the NICU and only her previous 4 successful nursing experiences salvaged a bfing relationship.

It is one thing to go to this coworker and give her a ration of shit. It is another thing to discuss this one stranger as a symptom of a general trend that does harm women and babies.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
Exactly. We need to know why and how it happens so we can work to prevent it from seriously hurting people.

My DH's cousin was talked into an elective induction at 37 weeks with her 5th ("b/c it would work with a 5th and she was tired.") The baby was premature and in the NICU and only her previous 4 successful nursing experiences salvaged a bfing relationship.

It is one thing to go to this coworker and give her a ration of shit. It is another thing to discuss this one stranger as a symptom of a general trend that does harm women and babies.

I think you are right. Birth is a really intimate issue but I do think that we should be able to discuss things to a degree without people taking things so personally.

I do want my daughter to have choices so it is important we make the birth climate *better* not just wallow. We can't make things better unless we do call these Drs to task for doing things that are dangerous and irresponsible. No one calls those Drs out but everyone talks about how DANGEROUS homebirth is. It is ridiculous.


----------



## JessicaS (Nov 18, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I wouldn't worry except I don't think women are getting enough facts to give truly informed consent.
Let's say a first-time mom asks for an elective induction at 37 weeks. Do most doctors tell her about the risks near-term babies can face? Does he tell her it increase her chance of being sectioned, which carries the risks of a difficult recovery, infection and secondary infertility?
I doubt it.
An ethical doctor allows a patient to make her own choice after making sure she understands ALL the risks and benefits.

I agree.


----------



## 34me (Oct 2, 2006)

I was induced at 38 weeks with my dd due to swelling of my legs so bad that they were hard. I was only urinating a couple ozs a day. I was seeing a gp and the OB he consulted thought I might have a clot. I got tested and no clot but left with a dx of phlebitis, lets get the baby out. Oops, it didn't work. We were given a choice of staying on the pitocin and hoping things progressed, c-section or going home. She moved and I started to drain so we went home. She was born exactly 2 weeks later on her due date, natural hospital birth.


----------



## felix23 (Nov 7, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
B/c it is always sparked by someone in real life.

*None of us know the person being referred to. We are not finding her to shame her.*
If we phrased it as, "There is a woman who...," I suspect that many people would still say that we should not question people's birth choices, even when we are not calling out that person in specific.

So in general, people who choose inductions for silly reasons (I should know, b/c I was one) - why do they do it? [Is that better phrasing? Does this somehow avoid offending?]

My answer, as a person who chose a silly induction, was that I was tired of being pg, and wanted to meet my baby, and had a half-real excuse ("low fluid"). I didn't think the risks applied to me. I suffered from magical thinking - "bad stuff happens to other people, not me." The ONLY reason I did not end up in a section was that I had a great, patient midwife and luck.

You are right, none of us do know this woman, but MDC isn't private and is very, very easy to find, especially for new mothers. Due to the fact that the OP has her home town name displayed right next to her post, it wouldn't be hard for the person she is speaking about to figure out that the post is all about her if she found this. I say this as someone who once stubbled upon a site where someone I knew was talking about me, and despite not using my real name, it didn't take me long to figure out it was me they were talking about. The person being spoken of most likely won't find this, but she could, and I imagine it would be very hurtful. The conversation may be sparked by something in real life, but it is possible to talk about birth practices in general and not individual ones.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

I was induced with my 3rd after my due date because with my oldest he was born late after weeks of prodominal labor and he had the cord around his neck, meconium in the fluid, heartrate started dropping and he was sunny side up. I think I was scarred from this experience and I will always worry about being past my due date, although, this time I'm planning a homebirth -- a part of me fears going past my due date again. I was educated on induction and we used cervidil at night, pitocin in the morning and I knew my bishops score. Other than the pain being much more intense than with the others, her birth was easy and uncomplicated. I'm not pro-induction by any means but it did get me a healthy baby and think there are valid reasons for having one.


----------



## Turquesa (May 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *RedOakMomma* 
My friend opted for this, also with her second. She said she was just tired of being pregnant, and wanted the baby to come out.







I know it's not best, but with a woman who's already had a vaginal birth it's not nearly as risky, either (from what I've heard, at least). I wouldn't do it, but I don't think it's wrong for other people to make their own decisions about it.

Understanding that I don't know the person referenced by the OP or her specific situation....... the sick-of-pregnancy thing is often cited as a reason; however, don't underestimate the role that OB's can play in turning this into a sales pitch.

"Boy, you must be sick of being pregnant!"
"Wouldn't it be nice to choose your date and get this over with?"

And, as stated by my hairdresser's OB in a really chipper tone of voice, "You know what? You could wait, but....let's just go have a baby! Would you like just go have your baby?"

It works beautifully for the OBs (predictable working hours, allegedly lower liability risk), _and_ they can frame it into a "maternal choice" intervention.


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Galatea* 
B/c this is MDC and not a mainstream board. If this is not a safe place to discuss less-than-ideal birthing choices, then where is?











Exactly. We are sharing experiences of mainstream OB community, as we try to work through our own thoughts. In fact, if I wouldn't have _read these very stories_ on MDC years ago, I'd likely still be the woman letting OB's choose my future.

I needed to read that there was another way....a natural way...and that I had some kind of power and capability that an OB didn't assign me-God did! I'm thankful, and I hope if anyone ever heard about my first couple of births, that they posted here how ridiculous it was, so people could think!

I can't visit any other board, or even 90%+ pregnancy sites without them being completely mainstream..there is no where else my no-vax'ing, homebirthing, CD'ing, naturally minded choices fit in. I'm thankful for a board that discusses mainstream in a context of other views.

I'm pretty sure we could just gather random OB/hospital data and have the same conversations.

I'm actually someone all for personal and private choices, and I support a woman's right to birth how she wants-I just see the OP's question as one that deserves an answer..and that answer, unfortunately, is that a lot of time the woman isn't informed by her OB, and she's uncomfortable, as I said in my PP on this thread.


----------



## AutumnAir (Jun 10, 2008)

As a mama who held out against the induction pressure (and believe me there was a *HUGE* amount of pressure) to go into spontaneous labour with my DD at 43 weeks this trend of early/arbitrary inductions annoys me for a number of reasons.

1) My DD, while technically post-dates, was clearly a term baby - some vernix, little bit of dry skin on hands and feet, 8lb 13oz, and perfectly healthy. If I'd given in and been induced at 40 weeks she would have been at the very least borderline preemie (for her, not by the 'official' standing.

2) OBs who are perfectly happy to induce moms at 37 weeks, despite all the risks that that poses for both mom and baby, should by any 'normal' logic be at least as happy to 'let' moms go to 43 weeks, since both are 3 weeks away from the 'magic' 40 weeks, and as far as I remember both gestation lengths are roughly similar when it comes to perinatal mortality. But instead they start scare-mongering and rarely ever even let moms get to the 42 week/term mark. Oh, the hypocrisy!!

3) You can bet your @ss that the OBs offering/pushing/suggesting induction do not allow the moms fully informed consent. When I was refusing induction at 43 weeks in the hospital I was made to sign a waiver basically declaring that I was aware I was killing my baby by refusing to induce - listing a whole bunch of dreadful things that could happen because of post-maturity. But when I called the OB on it, and asked him if I'd have to sign an equally scary form to consent to induction, listing all the possible side-effects of induction, including c-section, uterine rupture and up to maternal and feotal death - he gave me such a blank look that I was left wondering if *he* was even aware of the risks of induction.

4) An epidemic of women 'choosing' early/arbitrary induction is unfortunately likely to make it even more difficult for those of us who do our best to choose natural birth routes. If more and more women are induced before or at their due date it will only reinforce this idea that 40 weeks is the 'expiry date' of pregnancy, not simply a rather inaccurate guess at a mean length of gestation.


----------



## CherryBomb (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe it's regional, but I've never heard of any OB around here inducing women at 37 weeks with absolutely no medical indication







. No matter how sick of being pregnant you are, the OBs here won't induce you without a medical reason before 40 weeks (scheduled c/s are done at 39 weeks). Most of what I hear from "mainstream" women in this area is whining that they want to be induced but the OB won't do it yet (I remember pouting in my OB's office with dd1 because he wouldn't induce me at 40 weeks, back then a whole 9 years ago, you had to be 41 weeks before they'd induce).

It seems like the part of the equation that a lot of people are missing is that most women don't care whether or not they have a "natural" birth, and many don't even care whether or not they have a c/s. So saying "gee, getting induced at 38 weeks for no medical reason statistically increases your odds of medical intervention and c/s" just doesn't mean anything to them. I think saying they're all uneducated or ignorant is unfair; many of them DO know the "risks" involved, they just plain don't care if they have a vacuum assist or ftp or whatever.


----------



## holyhelianthus (Jul 15, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *felix23* 
You are right, none of us do know this woman, but MDC isn't private and is very, very easy to find, especially for new mothers. Due to the fact that the OP has her home town name displayed right next to her post, it wouldn't be hard for the person she is speaking about to figure out that the post is all about her if she found this. I say this as someone who once stubbled upon a site where someone I knew was talking about me, and despite not using my real name, it didn't take me long to figure out it was me they were talking about. The person being spoken of most likely won't find this, but she could, and I imagine it would be very hurtful. The conversation may be sparked by something in real life, *but it is possible to talk about birth practices in general and not individual ones.*











And that's the point. No one is saying we can't talk about it in general but why do we need to drag real life people into it?


----------



## gcgirl (Apr 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 









And that's the point. No one is saying we can't talk about it in general but why do we need to drag real life people into it?

The OP could just say "someone I know IRL..." and that should solve the identity issue.


----------



## Mbella (Apr 5, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *magstphil* 









And that's the point. No one is saying we can't talk about it in general but why do we need to drag real life people into it?











I know exactly why I chose an induction with dd - I wasn't informed. My doctor gave me the option and I took it. Dd was born at 40w4d. Now I believe that the induction caused her to go into distress and have to go to the NICU for meconium. In one way I am glad that I was induced because her placenta was failing, which was not known until after she was born. She was 5 lbs. 12 oz. and very weak in the beginning. I always wonder what the outcome would have been if we waited. I was more informed with ds and decided that I would not choose to induce unless there was a real medical reason for it. Luckily he was born on his due date.


----------



## Hannah32 (Dec 23, 2009)

Well, I don't want an induction at all, because I want to do everything possible to avoid a c-section, but I do understand the being sick of being pregnant thing. I think it's a natural way to feel. It can really be a drag to be heavily pregnant. I'm about 31 weeks and am utterly done with the whole scene. I want my body back.

That doesn't mean that I'd asked to be induced though. But I'm not surprised that women feel that way or act on it, especially when doctors are willing to go along. I think I'll skip mentioning my own feelings at my next appointment.


----------



## mama2toomany (Oct 17, 2005)

Sometimes Its not up to the carrier, with my case, I listen to my doctor, because I am contracted to do so, if he wants to take them at 37 weeks, thats when we do it.


----------



## coffeegirl (Jan 1, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mediumcrunch* 
#1- I was 42+ weeks. Ended in C-section when baby went into distress at 5cm. Diagnosed with oligohydramnios. *DD was obviously very well baked/overdone*.

I'm pregnant with my first now, and was just curious about what that means exactly, a baby being "overdone" (so to speak)? I've heard of premature babies of course but never the flip side, overdone babies.


----------



## olien (Apr 21, 2008)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Megan73* 
I wouldn't worry except I don't think women are getting enough facts to give truly informed consent.
Let's say a first-time mom asks for an elective induction at 37 weeks. *Do most doctors tell her about the risks near-term babies can face? Does he tell her it increase her chance of being sectioned, which carries the risks of a difficult recovery, infection and secondary infertility?*I doubt it.
An ethical doctor allows a patient to make her own choice after making sure she understands ALL the risks and benefits.

OMG. Not in my case!








Yesterday, at 40wks 1dy I had a NST & all was OK. They sent me over to someone in the office to 'discuss' induction. The discussion consisted of "we need to schedule you a date to be induced". They wanted to do it at exactly 41wks. I finally gave in to 41wks & 4dys (which is Apr 26th), but I told them I wanted to discuss with DH & especially with a Dr.

I cant believe they were scheduling this A.) so early B.) No medical reason C.) with out a discussion with a DR at all - not even what an induction actually is.
If I was not educated on the subject, I would have absolutely no idea what they would be doing on the 26th. It really is shameful on the Drs part.









(BTW, I do not plan on doing one unless something seems wrong. I have a BPP scheduled on Mon & will talk to the Dr then.)


----------



## lovebeingamomma (Mar 16, 2007)

OP you answered your own question: "she just wants him out". That's why.


----------



## Sagesgirl (Nov 22, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *olien* 
OMG. Not in my case!








Yesterday, at 40wks 1dy I had a NST & all was OK. They sent me over to someone in the office to 'discuss' induction. The discussion consisted of "we need to schedule you a date to be induced". They wanted to do it at exactly 41wks. I finally gave in to 41wks & 4dys (which is Apr 26th), but I told them I wanted to discuss with DH & especially with a Dr.

I cant believe they were scheduling this A.) so early B.) No medical reason C.) with out a discussion with a DR at all - not even what an induction actually is.
If I was not educated on the subject, I would have absolutely no idea what they would be doing on the 26th. It really is shameful on the Drs part.









(BTW, I do not plan on doing one unless something seems wrong. I have a BPP scheduled on Mon & will talk to the Dr then.)

Good point. I was induced with my first for a very good reason--steadily-worsening pre-eclampsia--and yet my experience with the induction itself was much the same as yours. The OB told me to go to L&D for monitoring and to schedule an induction. When I got there, they led me back to a birthing suite and told me they were going to do the induction then and there! (I actually acquiesced to this, as I had no reason not to--my husband was deployed and I wasn't waiting for anyone to arrive.) There was absolutely zero discussion of risks/benefits. I knew them, but only because I had researched the issue on my own.

And what I am seeing from my friends is much the same as what's been described here. Even before they hit their due date, an induction date is scheduled for two or three days later. One friend who had her daughter last year had to be induced twice, because the first one didn't work. I have another friend who, years ago, wound up with a c-section after something like three or four failed induction attempts, and another who is pregnant now whose doctor has scheduled her for a 38-week c-section because--and I really wish I was making this up--she wound up with a c-section with her first daughter after a failed induction. I have asked a couple of times "Why are you having an induction?" and the answer is _always_ some variant on 'the doctor said so.'

When I was pregnant with my youngest daughter, I remember watching "Birth Day Live" and a doctor declaring that, with advances in ultrasound, there was simply no reason to let nature take its course, because we could tell without error how far along a woman is and that a baby was ready. Of course, _here_ we know that's bull-hockey, but how many women do you think watched that show the same day I did and now repeat it as gospel truth because a doctor said it? It absolutely horrified me, but I bet it relieved at least some women.


----------



## Quinalla (May 23, 2005)

While there are definitely valid reasons for inductions, yeah there are way too many going on where I feel bad for the mom and baby because I know mom doesn't have all the information she should have to make an informed decision. My experience with OBs is they either expect you to have researched it all yourself and just give you the bare bones information (though they will answer questions when you ask) or they just weigh the risks/rewards as they see it (which is usually skewed towards intervention-heavy) when they give their recommendation. And in the USA, most people think inductions and c-sections are no big deal, which doesn't help anything either.

I love to learn and research, I know I am not normal in this, but it still amazes me that some folks don't get more information about pregnancy/birth and health in general. Doctors generally aren't wellness experts (they focus on what can go wrong and I am glad they do what they do when something is wrong) and a lot of people don't understand that.


----------



## MyFillingQuiver (Sep 7, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Quinalla* 
While there are definitely valid reasons for inductions, yeah there are way too many going on where I feel bad for the mom and baby because I know mom doesn't have all the information she should have to make an informed decision. My experience with OBs is they either expect you to have researched it all yourself and just give you the bare bones information (though they will answer questions when you ask) or they just weigh the risks/rewards as they see it (which is usually skewed towards intervention-heavy) when they give their recommendation. And in the USA, most people think inductions and c-sections are no big deal, which doesn't help anything either.

I love to learn and research, I know I am not normal in this, but it still amazes me that some folks don't get more information about pregnancy/birth and health in general. Doctors generally aren't wellness experts (they focus on what can go wrong and I am glad they do what they do when something is wrong) and a lot of people don't understand that.

I love this quote. It is so very true. Women line up for their OB ordered tests and inductions and c-sections, and I think most never really question if it is necessary or for the best interest of their individual situation...that was myself included! I remember telling my mother with our third, "I have to have a c-section"..her reply was to ask me why, and for me to tell her that baby's don't come out sideways...so, I had a c-section at 38 weeks for a transverse baby, rather than seeking out alternatives, or waiting until closer to my EDD to make such a drastic decision that set up a future chain of events from @#!*% ! A while later it was "I have to have a c-section with this baby, too"...when asked by her it was "Oh, the OB says that VBAC's are too risky and that's why they aren't allowed at our hospital". Her reply, "Oh".

You are so right about Dr's not being there for wellness promotion! We are so overly medicalized, that so many people go to the Dr for their health questions (as recommended by most mainstream people, internet sites, message boards) and leave without information, or with drugs for a symptom. We have lost the days of sitting with a Dr who will tell us how to become healthy, what supplements and herbs to use, and how instinct and immune support are the key to health. Now we get laughed at by most MD's if we try to discuss an herb/supplement or a natural approach to health and wellness!

Thanks for this point...OB's simply are usually not there to promote wellness and natural living. They are there to promote their control over pregnant women, and for women to say, "OK, well, you ARE the Dr!"


----------



## mediumcrunch (Dec 10, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *coffeegirl* 
I'm pregnant with my first now, and was just curious about what that means exactly, a baby being "overdone" (so to speak)? I've heard of premature babies of course but never the flip side, overdone babies.

Postmaturity can't really be diagnosed until after a baby is born.
Signs of postmaturity are: no or little vernix, creases on the baby's palms and soles of feet, dry skin, long finger nails....some may have longer hair and in more severe cases (rarely seen anymore) the skin is stained yellow or green from meconium. In the more severe cases the baby will also seem to have their skin hanging a bit as they have lost weight in utero due to the placenta not functioning as well and they use up the fat stores they had. The placenta also shows signs of aging-some of which can be seen on ultrasound but aren't definitive until observed after birth.
In my experience babies who gestate longer tend to be more alert and have longer spells of quiet and alert too.
The difference between a 37 weeker and a 42 weeker in ease of waking to feed, suck, alertness, head and neck strength etc.....can be really significant. *NOT* saying all 37 weekers are lethargic and all 42 weekers are strong and vigorous but just stating my personal observations.


----------



## Xavismom (Dec 22, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mediumcrunch* 
Postmaturity can't really be diagnosed until after a baby is born.
Signs of postmaturity are: no or little vernix, creases on the baby's palms and soles of feet, dry skin, long finger nails....some may have longer hair and in more severe cases (rarely seen anymore) the skin is stained yellow or green from meconium. In the more severe cases the baby will also seem to have their skin hanging a bit as they have lost weight in utero due to the placenta not functioning as well and they use up the fat stores they had. The placenta also shows signs of aging-some of which can be seen on ultrasound but aren't definitive until observed after birth.
In my experience babies who gestate longer tend to be more alert and have longer spells of quiet and alert too.
The difference between a 37 weeker and a 42 weeker in ease of waking to feed, suck, alertness, head and neck strength etc.....can be really significant. *NOT* saying all 37 weekers are lethargic and all 42 weekers are strong and vigorous but just stating my personal observations.

A lot of this applied to my DS. He had signs of being postmature, even though he was born 40w2d. Absolutely no vernix, anywhere, and very very dry cracky/irritated skin. Poor little one, it took almost a month for the skin on his hands and feet to look soft and normal. DS was 7 Ibs 15 oz, but 2 weeks earlier we were guessing his weight (by feel per midwife, not US) to be around 9 1/2, so I do wonder if he lost weight and if my DD was off. Ds was extremely alert from the get go, and able to hold his head upright from birth. Started breastfeeding within 10 min, perfectly.

I did choose to be induced, by having my membranes stripped 40w1d, but not because we suspected postmaturity. I did it because I had prodromal labor for almost 2 weeks prior, with contractions strong enough to keep me from sleeping. I was so exhausted, and I was planning on having a natural labor, I knew I needed as much energy as I could save. I was fearfull of the prodromal going on much longer, and making me more and more sleep deprived. (natural labor was succesfull btw, but once it started 'moving' finally, took 31 hrs)

I dont regret choosing to have my membranes stripped, my labor was so long and hard (posterior) I dont know if I would have made it through if I had even a few more days of little to no sleep. I also did a lot of researching beforehand (during the prodromal labor) so I knew the risks.

On the other hand, I do know SO MANY women that induce just because they are 'tired of being pregnant' or 'want to see the baby' or bc the OB said they can at 38/39 weeks. Only one of these women had a valid reason (Pre-E) None of the other women I know IRL that chose to do this researched the risks at all, and I know bc I asked them point blank. They thought I was full of BS when I told them they should look further into it, bc anything that an OB says to them is written in gold. One of them had 'proof' of this afterwards, as after she was induced (early, 38w) via Pit, baby went into distress and she was sectioned. Baby spent 4 days in NICU. She made a point of telling me how lucky she was that she had such a great OB that saved her babies life. I just let that go, and said yes, I was very glad the little one was ok, because I was. But you all know what I was thinking.

I'm all for freedom of choice, I just think that if you are taking the responsibility upon yourself to make a choice like this, it should be a responsible informed choice, via doing research/reading etc. Sadly, thats just not the case with most of the people I know.


----------



## Altair (May 1, 2005)

See, and I am regretting NOT doing a natural induction at home, maybe then I would have had a HB and no a c-section. I waited for baby to come naturally (even though I knew he was a big baby b/c my midwife's prediction from touching are eerily accurate), and I went into labor at 42 weeks. He was too big, my hips were not opened enough (despite months of Webster) and he got stuck after the longest labor I've even been at (and I've been at plenty of HBs). I went through hell and back trying to get him out vaginally.

My HBAC will be brought on by a gentle home induction earlier than 42 weeks if baby is following the same growth pattern. I don't want another c-section.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Altair* 
See, and I am regretting NOT doing a natural induction at home, maybe then I would have had a HB and no a c-section. I waited for baby to come naturally (even though I knew he was a big baby b/c my midwife's prediction from touching are eerily accurate), and I went into labor at 42 weeks. He was too big, my hips were not opened enough (despite months of Webster) and he got stuck after the longest labor I've even been at (and I've been at plenty of HBs). I went through hell and back trying to get him out vaginally.

My HBAC will be brought on by a gentle home induction earlier than 42 weeks if baby is following the same growth pattern. I don't want another c-section.

*Altair* We seem to have a similar story- I was 100% against induction and really heard tons of stories where inductions ended in c sections. I was 100% sure that a body would just do it right on its own and frequently speaking out against inductions! Which I still agree with to a point but- I had a very stressful last few wks of pregnancy. Ended up without midwives- long many times told story.
At any rate- I went to 43 weeks- I knew my dates- and NEVER went into labor! ended up with a c section because my baby actually WAs in distress. He came out kind of hungry and parched and with minor breathing issues that resolved in a day. But it is possible I could have waited past 43 weeks but I was urged that it was urgent. I also in retrps[ect wish I would have gotten induced earlier. But how does one ever know? I think I learned that birth is not really predictable! But my main point is that I agree that inductions are way over used- yet life surprised me by my body not going into labor! strange


----------



## COgirl19 (Dec 26, 2009)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *MrsTani* 
I heard my office manager tell one of my other co-workers about one of our other co-workers who is "due" Monday with her second child, a boy, that she's going in to be induced. I asked my office manager about that and she said, well, he's 40 weeks so he's ready, and she's been at 2 cm for two weeks and nothing's happened further, and she just wants him out. After all I have read about how birth naturally happens and what inductions can do, I can't help wondering why an otherwise healthy, somewhat crunchy (vegetarian, but vaxxes) well-educated woman would actually choose induction? I feel like sharing the article http://www.mothering.com/pregnancy-b...inducing-labor with her but I don't know it's my business. I just hope she doesn't wind up with a c/s.

Great article, and very very telling. I wish I had read that before I was induced with my first. With me, it was fear. My OB practice was intervention happy to begin with but they convinced me I had a degrading placenta contributing to intrauterine growth restriction. Despite DD passing every NST and kick count with flying colors I was convinced to be induced at 38 weeks after being constantly told something could be wrong. I gave birth to a very healthy 5 lb 8 oz little girl. Yes she was small but my husband and I are too so I wasn't very surprised and she was very healthy. I totally wish I had waited though. Going through midwives this time and letting DD2 take her time in mommy's belly.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mediumcrunch* 
Postmaturity can't really be diagnosed until after a baby is born.
Signs of postmaturity are: no or little vernix, creases on the baby's palms and soles of feet, dry skin, long finger nails....some may have longer hair and in more severe cases (rarely seen anymore) the skin is stained yellow or green from meconium. In the more severe cases the baby will also seem to have their skin hanging a bit as they have lost weight in utero due to the placenta not functioning as well and they use up the fat stores they had. The placenta also shows signs of aging-some of which can be seen on ultrasound but aren't definitive until observed after birth.
In my experience babies who gestate longer tend to be more alert and have longer spells of quiet and alert too.
The difference between a 37 weeker and a 42 weeker in ease of waking to feed, suck, alertness, head and neck strength etc.....can be really significant. *NOT* saying all 37 weekers are lethargic and all 42 weekers are strong and vigorous but just stating my personal observations.

You know, I even noticed a huge difference between my son, who was born at 40wk1d, and my daughters, who were born at 41wk3d (dd#1) and 41wk5d (dd#2). My son was sleepy (I think some which was from the epidural) and much less alert then my other two. My first still had bit of vernix on her and no dry skin, but she was alert and wide awake, some of which I believe had to do with the fact that I didn't have an pain medication. My second was sleepy but was certainly quite alert when awake. Her pregnancy was scary, though. At the beginning I suffered some trauma to my belly (long story) and bled brownish blood somewhat heavily for awhile, enough to believe I was miscarrying. Luckily when I went in for my exam they did an ultrasound and she was just fine. However hear hearbeat was always in the low 120s and towards the end I showed no signs of labor and she wasn't moving much at all. I don't remember what my fluid levels were after the BPP I had at 41 weeks but I suspect probably wasn't too great, because when she was born her skin was peeling horribly. She had no vernix on her whatsoever, and her placenta was partially WHITE and looked aged. The only reason I even went into labor was because I let my midwife strip my membranes. Looking back I wonder how close I came to losing her.







Before that experience I was super anti-induction so it was a huge reality check. I have since been diagnosed with Lupus so the pregnancy with my son was high risk anyway, but in the back of my mind I was terrified about possibly going overdates again and facing the same issue so I choose to have my OB strip my membranes at 39wk6d (I day before my due date). My cervix was favorable (2cm dilated, 80% effaced) and his head was really low, between zero and +1 station. The day when she stripped my membranes I had a NST that I wasn't so sure about (baby's heartrate dipping beyond what I felt it should, though the doctors weren't worried) and it brought back all the memories from my second. I freaked out a little, told the nurse I was super worried and the high risk OB came in and we scheduled an induction. I just had a bad feeling about going postdates at all, can't explain it, but I trusted my instincts that it was best I be delivered ASAP. Luckily for me the membrane strip worked and ds was born one day after his due date.


----------



## Adamsmama (Oct 24, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *angelpie545* 
You know, I even noticed a huge difference between my son, who was born at 40wk1d, and my daughters, who were born at 41wk3d (dd#1) and 41wk5d (dd#2). My son was sleepy (I think some which was from the epidural) and much less alert then my other two. My first still had bit of vernix on her and no dry skin, but she was alert and wide awake, some of which I believe had to do with the fact that I didn't have an pain medication. My second was sleepy but was certainly quite alert when awake. Her pregnancy was scary, though. At the beginning I suffered some trauma to my belly (long story) and bled brownish blood somewhat heavily for awhile, enough to believe I was miscarrying. Luckily when I went in for my exam they did an ultrasound and she was just fine. However hear hearbeat was always in the low 120s and towards the end I showed no signs of labor and she wasn't moving much at all. I don't remember what my fluid levels were after the BPP I had at 41 weeks but I suspect probably wasn't too great, because when she was born her skin was peeling horribly. She had no vernix on her whatsoever, and her placenta was partially WHITE and looked aged. The only reason I even went into labor was because I let my midwife strip my membranes. Looking back I wonder how close I came to losing her.







Before that experience I was super anti-induction so it was a huge reality check. I have since been diagnosed with Lupus so the pregnancy with my son was high risk anyway, but in the back of my mind I was terrified about possibly going overdates again and facing the same issue so I choose to have my OB strip my membranes at 39wk6d (I day before my due date). My cervix was favorable (2cm dilated, 80% effaced) and his head was really low, between zero and +1 station. The day when she stripped my membranes I had a NST that I wasn't so sure about (baby's heartrate dipping beyond what I felt it should, though the doctors weren't worried) and it brought back all the memories from my second. I freaked out a little, told the nurse I was super worried and the high risk OB came in and we scheduled an induction. I just had a bad feeling about going postdates at all, can't explain it, but I trusted my instincts that it was best I be delivered ASAP. Luckily for me the membrane strip worked and ds was born one day after his due date.

I'm glad you wrote this. This is just how I felt after going over with DS1 and having so many issues with him. It is scary how close you can come to having problems at the end.


----------

